# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  فلك المحامد والمدائح كلها ... بخواطري وجوارحي ولساني

## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

قال القحطاني رحمه الله في النونية في بيان نعم الله عليه 
أنت الذي صورتني وخلقتني ... وهديتني لشرائع الإيمان 
أنت الذي علمتني ورحمتني ... وجعلت صدري واعي القرآن 
أنت الذي أطعمتني وسقيتني ... من غير كسب يد ولا دكان 
وجبرتني وسترتني ونصرتني ... وغمرتني بالفضل والإحسان 
أنت الذي آويتني وحبوتني ... وهديتني من حيرة الخذلان 
وزرعت لي بين القلوب مودة ... والعطف منك برحمة وحنان 
ونشرت لي في العالمين محاسنا ... وسترت عن أبصارهم عصياني 
وجعلت ذكري في البرية شائعا ... حتى جعلت جميعهم إخواني 
والله لو علموا قبيح سريرتي ... لأبى السلام علي من يلقاني 
ولأعرضوا عني وملوا صحبتي ... ولبؤت بعد كرامة بهوان 
لكن سترت معايبي ومثالبي ... وحلمت عن سقطي وعن طغياني 
فلك المحامد والمدائح كلها ... بخواطري وجوارحي ولساني 
ولقد مننت علي رب بأنعم ... مالي بشكر أقلهن يدان

----------


## أبو حسّان محمد الذّهبي

رحم الله الإمام القحطاني و أسكنه الفردوس الأعلى

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## طويلبة مغربية

الحمد لله كثيرا على نعمه التى لاتعد ولا تحصى 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
ورحم الله الإمام القحطاني

----------


## الحافظة

اللهم لك الحمد كالذي نقول وخيرا مما نقول على نعمك التي لاتعد ولاتحصى  
... أبيات رائعـــــة جدااااا ... 
بارك الله فيكم ورفع قدركم في عليين  

وهذه
نونية القحطاني كاملة 
أداء :
فارس عبّاد 
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson&iw_a=view&lesson_  id=62951 
كل أبياته رائعة في النونية وقد أعجبني كثيرا
قوله عن نفسه رحمه الله  
أنا تمرة الأحباب حنظلة العـدا *** أنا غصة في حلق من عادانـي
وأنا المحب لأهل سنـة أحمـد *** وأنا الأديب الشاعر القحطانـي 
وصية القحطاني : 
بالله قولوا كلما أنشدتم *** رحم الإله صداك ياقحطاني 
رحم الإله صداك ياقحطاني ورفع قدرك ربي في عليين

----------


## عبدالله بن عبدالقادر

فائدة:أورد الحافظ الذهبي في تاريخ الإسلام ترجمة لأحد الأشخاص وقال كان يعرف بمادح الرحمن 
يقال بأنه لم يمدح مخلوقا قط...

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رحم الإله صداك ياقحطاني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وشكر الله لك يا شيخنا أبا محمد  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لكم .و بارك الله فيكم ...

----------

